# Scarves for VA



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Yesterday, I delivered 20 woven scarves to the Minneapolis VA. I can weave a simple scarf in about 2 days unless life intrudes with appointments or Covid (which hubby and I had about 6 weeks ago). I didn’t weave anything for about 2 weeks in September.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

These will be delightful gifts. So very generous of you.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Wonderful work! Thank you so much for giving up your valuable time and for caring enough to make others lives more comfortable!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

They look lovely and will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful colourful scarves. They will keep the recipients warm.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How beautiful and generous!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful, Cheryl. Other than Covid, I hope you are settling in well. I often think of you and our visit at the Wool festival.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> Beautiful, Cheryl. Other than Covid, I hope you are settling in well. I often think of you and our visit at the Wool festival.


Thanks! I would love to go back to Taos, (or almost anywhere in New Mexico) but I doubt if it will happen. There is a lot to be said for living in Minnesota. Lots of nice yarn stores, but I brought most of my stash with me. Lots of good restaurants, but the best is seeing our son and his family more often. We just went to Northfield yesterday with our son and DIL to see our granddaughter Ava, who is a sophomore at St. Olaf College. Grandson will graduate from high school in June, but he didn’t join us because he was recovering from having his wisdom teeth out the day before. We had a nice lunch and went downtown where hubby bought me a new pair of Haflinger shoes. I didn’t even think about going to the yarn store, which is a very nice one. Just as well, he would probably have bought more yarn for me and I don’t know what I am going to do with what is already in my stash. Take care….


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Gorgeous scarves!!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I love them all! Beautiful color work!!! What a lovely and caring donation you have made.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Very colourful. A lot of work.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> Yesterday, I delivered 20 woven scarves to the Minneapolis VA. I can weave a simple scarf in about 2 days unless life intrudes with appointments or Covid (which hubby and I had about 6 weeks ago). I didn’t weave anything for about 2 weeks in September.
> View attachment 1263763
> 
> View attachment 1263762


Very nice, I love the rainbow one, but all would enhance anyone's wardrobe!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Well done and as a veteran thank you for your time and energy and love.


----------

